

Penny Arcade, Geek Culture, and Hegel’s “Beautiful Soul” - ghiotion
http://threefingeredfox.net/?p=50

======
trafficlight
What is the point he is trying to make in this incoherent mess?

~~~
chrisknyfe
I think Three Fingered Fox is trying to explain the PA artists' behavior. The
message seems to be: 1\. Three Fingered Fox understands why they think self
expression is a greater virtue than not making rape jokes, but, even so, 2\.
The PA guys need to cut it out.

But maybe that doesn't answer your question? I still think TFF's stance on the
rape joke drama is that the jokes shouldn't have been made in the first place,
and that PA can't close them off from criticism if they want to call
themselves legitimate satire.

My take: this was the single best description that I have ever seen anywhere
of how at least one type of "geek" is made - forged by constant early-life
bullying and deprivation of a social life, sexuality, and belonging. With this
in mind I feel like I have a better understanding of why so many industry big-
shots seem to have such a hard time dealing with bullying.

